# after almost 5 years TTC and told to stop we're 10weeks :D



## lynne192

Hey all i was little worried about posting here but since i am now 10weeks pregnant i thought what the hell :D

well after years TTC and failed clomid, iui and others stuff we stopped trying after my iui went wrong and i ended up with sever OHSS which caused liver and kidney damage well.....

We got our :bfp: on 11th january, i am 10weeks pregnant today :D after hell we went through i have soo far had 5scan, 4 of which i got pictures at here they are 

we have had a strong heartbeat since 6th week :D

5week scan:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/IMG_3085.jpg


6week scan:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/IMG_3118.jpg

8week scan:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3146.jpg


9week scan:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/IMG_3191.jpg


my 9 week bump picture:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/IMG_31872.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

Congrats!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Great news! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## irmastar

congrats!!


----------



## MommyH

Congrats on your blessing!! I pray you have a happy healthy pregnancy <3


----------



## Mrs Bee

What wonderful news! Congratulations :)


----------



## Sindeeds10

Awe congrats can't wait til I get a bfp been trying for 3 yrs and still nothing =(


----------



## lynne192

you'll get there we never thought we would and were told by a whole huge team of different doctors we weren't going to get pregnant and if we had any more fertility treatment i would die so its a miracle this baby is here :D


----------



## pink_bow

Massive congratulations :) xx


----------



## amber26

A big congratulations to you both x


----------



## kaye

massive congratulations 

what a lovely outcome x


----------



## v2007

:happydance:

Yay an announcement and a ticker. 

So happy for you. 

V xxx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats on your bfp!


----------



## calm

That is lovely to read, big congrats XXXX


----------



## lynne192

thanks all still early days but its a huge step in the right direction :D


----------



## CHILLbilly

Congrats on your miracle baby!!!! Love to see these announcements!!!!!!!!!!
All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## lynne192

thanks chillbilly :D baby dust to all x


----------



## Sindeeds10

Wow you truly have been through a lot and deserve this bfp. Ive had a stillbirth and a miscarriage you kinda lose hope after a while but cant give up yet I'm currently 9dpo and praying for a bfp soon!!


----------



## lynne192

i am keeping everything crossed for you hun i thin when i did actually give up hope thats when this happened lol :D still early days but baby is doing so well so far.


----------



## PocoHR

Wow, huge congratulations! This is a really inspiring story


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun you should see the long version lol its on my TTC journal lol


----------



## missy123

congrats hun..how long have you been ttc? your little boy is so cute :winkwink:
im sure he will love being a big brother!!!


----------



## lynne192

as title says almost 5 years :D lol


----------



## missy123

lynne192 said:


> as title says almost 5 years :D lol

oh i didnt read it properly..since your DS was born? its been a long road..but u got there :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

yip since DS was born i was told i only had a few years to try and longer i waited the less the chances lol we went through years of temping, charting, testing, had number of tests done, had lap and dye, years on clomid, and 7 months of iui, no luck on that or herbs lol


----------



## missy123

what did the trick in the end??Ill be 5 years in May im desperate!!


----------



## lynne192

liver and kidney damage 4 weeks in hospital with ovaries the size of 10cm each and crushed uterus being told i would never have another pregnancy in my life, and to stop trying lol, i gave up all hope, but we think what really done the trick was the high levels of blood thinning injections 

after we stopped trying and i had given into the fact i wasn't to stop and wouldn't get pregnant thats when i got pregnant lol... relaxed and happy with OH lol 

with DS after 4 years TTC it was a drunken one nighter that worked lol


----------



## missy123

lynne192 said:


> liver and kidney damage 4 weeks in hospital with ovaries the size of 10cm each and crushed uterus being told i would never have another pregnancy in my life, and to stop trying lol, i gave up all hope, but we think what really done the trick was the high levels of blood thinning injections
> 
> after we stopped trying and i had given into the fact i wasn't to stop and wouldn't get pregnant thats when i got pregnant lol... relaxed and happy with OH lol
> 
> with DS after 4 years TTC it was a drunken one nighter that worked lol

yeah i reckon I need to relax its just so hard!!!
happy and healthy 9 months hun :)


----------



## lynne192

sadly its the only time we had success i suggest alcohol and a good night X


----------



## HayleyJJ

Congrats brought tears to my eyes xx


----------



## lynne192

lol how do you think i feel i am an emotional wreak lol


----------



## HayleyJJ

Would be lovely to chatvto you babes xxx


----------



## lynne192

pm me hun always happy to chat x


----------



## MrsDavo

Huge congratulations hun!!!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D


----------



## Saranna80

lovely news! Massive congratulations!
xxx


----------



## _marmite_

Congratulations! such wonderful news, your baby is miracle  xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks all :D baby dust to all TTC


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations!.


----------



## Madgirl

Congrats, gives me much hope!


----------



## Scamp

Huge congrats :happydance: x


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## lynne192

thanks al :D


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations! :dance:

Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun feeling mega crappy at the moment when this ms goes away and i am past 12weeks i will feel much better only 1w4d togo till i'm 12weeks and only 1w2d till my booking in scan and appointment.


----------



## heavenly

What a lovely story. Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## meya

Congratulations! H&H 9 months

i also got my :bfp: today after ttc for 8 years


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun seems to be little luck in the air wishing you a happy healthy 9months, i was too scared to post my :bfp: before now lol


----------



## TwilightAgain

Aw how lovely! Huge congratulations :baby: :flow:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations :happydance: Xxx


----------



## lynne192

thank you so much hun :D


----------



## Number2in2012

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!Your story really gives me hope:flower:DH and I have been trying for 5+ years and nothing. I have a 9yo DD and he has a 9yo DD...


----------



## Shey

Congrats! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## lynne192

thank you :D i am still trying to get used to it i am happy but worried something will go wrong keep getting dreams about miscarriage or bleeding :cry:


----------



## lynne192

wanted to share this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFzMlzDW6Ag&feature=youtu.be

baby's heartrate has been sitting at 173bpm for days now :D seems like happy little thing :D we're 11weeks today and baby is now apparently the size of a lime :D


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats, wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## lovewithin

congrats!!! awww these are awesome news!! H & H 9 months!!


----------



## lynne192

thank you both :D


----------



## lynne192

Today&#8217;s appointment was long, we got there at 12:30 and had my scan right away, the tech asked if a doctor could train on me so that was good as we got a 45min scan instead of a 5-10min one :D we got to see so much more of the baby, we got to see him/her kicking really stretching his or her legs and he/she kept trying to kick the prop as it was trying to sleep, then it started scratching its head and face before waving its arms about above its head and such and then finally sucking its hand and them thumb lol was really great they looked at the brain which was very detailed they said for gestation its brain was well developed and the doctor said it was a perfect baby :D We then went to see the midwife who did my bloods :( checked my BP and went through our whole medical history gave us our bounty pack and such which was nice :D then got to meet my consultant, she put me on the high risk pregnancy team which was good I guess and referred me to foetal medicine which means I will have to be seen every 2-4weeks and will get scanned at the moment every 4 weeks. she wants this because I have rhesus sensitivity and my antibodies are high etc. but she&#8217;s going to check that also put me down for testing on diabetes because my PCOS, she's booked me in for my 16week scan and appointment which is good, also got my 22week appointment with the anaesthesiology (as I am allergic to a lot of anaesthetics etc.) and got my 23week anti-d appointment, been told to start pshyio asap.... and she's considering putting me on heparin blood thinners..... Think that&#8217;s everything but more than likely forgot something was there for over 3 hours lol came home now I am tired as hell just want to sleep all in all I had 9viles of blood taken :(
My EDD is now 21st september as they put me forward a day so 12weeks tomorrow :D
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/IMG_3205.jpg


----------



## zilla

massive congrats! xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun we're still going to take it one day at a time worried little about the in uterus transfusion kinda weird but guess if needs must. will see what happens then ah?


----------



## laura3103

yay congrats.x


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D


----------

